

Getting started with Lisp. - socratees
http://www.jakevoytko.com/blog/2008/12/29/everything-you-need-to-get-started-with-common-lisp/

======
silentbicycle
About running SBCL on Windows, he says, "I’ve ran it for brief periods and it
seems to work fine, so I’m not sure what’s so experimental about it. Again,
Caveat emptor!" That doesn't exactly inspire confidence. Does anybody have
thorough experience with SBCL on Windows? (I don't want to start an ugly
Lisp/Scheme argument, but I know Scheme has PLT and Chicken there, among
others.)

Here's a list of _officially_ supported platforms:
<http://www.sbcl.org/platform-table.html>

